# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Source Code >  Xin Source code banner chạy 2 bên

## khuvucmuabannhadat

anh em có source code banner left right chạy 2 bên giống như tren web ngoisao.net hay zing.vn thì cho minh xin với.

hiện tại mình đã làm ra được 2 cái banner chay 2 bên, do màn hình nhỏ thì nó đè lên cái nội dung của web, minh muốn làm giống 2 trang ngoisao.net hay zing.vn trên vì nếu màn hình nhỏ khoảng dư 2 bên ít thì no sẽ ko hiện ra, còn màn hình rộng khoảng dư nhiều thì nó mới hiện. 

mong anh em giúp đỡ.[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------

